# Face Authentication Systems Can Be Bypassed Using a VR Headset & Facebook Photos



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Computer scientists from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hil have devised a method of bypassing face authentication systems using photos, 3D modeling software, and a VR (Virtual Reality) device.*
> 
> One of the many new biometrics-based methods of authentication users is facial recognition, which uses data about a person's distinct face shape and its characteristics, like eyes, nose, mouth, and the depth and distances between them.
> 
> ...


*Face Authentication Systems Can Be Bypassed Using a VR Headset & Facebook Photos*


----------

